# Complete newbe here saying hi



## JoePasta (Jan 1, 2010)

Completely new to the train thing. Did some looking and thinking of getting a N scale set. Just wondering if the different brands of trains and track work together? 

Happy New Year

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, JoePasta. The answer to your question is yes and no...it's a little too vague. If you ask again with specific manufacturers or track, someone will give you a better answer.


----------



## JoePasta (Jan 1, 2010)

Like the Bachmann stuff and Lionell for example. 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,Lionel is absent from the N scale scene.Then Bachmann is very much present but their products are so so if I may say.They do have a few models that are neat but others are just doubtful.I suggest you ask the seller to run it for you before buying.
If you want real good stuff,go with either Kato or Atlas.I don't own any but I've read most flattering comments about the Proto line.Then you have Athearn who entered the N scale market a few years back and offer interesting locos also,but stay away from the DCC equipped ones as their MRC decoders have a high failure rate.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, Joe. welcome!


----------

